# Black Box/boxing leather interior to remove overspray



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello Guys

My car has been repaired and the body shop have over sprayed the interior black leather with primer. Its on the backs of the seats and seat faces, the centre storage box etc.

I explained about the use of solvents etc. to the insurance company who have had the bodyshop contact me and reassure me they wont harm leather.

They are saying they have access to a "non-abrasive" solvent and they will "Blackbox" the interior and no damage or drying of leather will occur.

Anyone familiar with this product? Google does not seem to bring up anything.

Many Thanks


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

Try olive oil.... (And no thats not a joke)


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

It must if been some really shoddy masking, if its managed to prime most of the interior of your car. Trouble is if this is a 2k high build primer it will be a pain in the rear to remove. I've never heard of these products there talking of using, all i can suggest is they show them to you before attempting to use them on your vehicle as it should be a non aggresive solvent, which in all honesty i don't think will remove it as it sticks like sh#t to a blanket. Not what you wanted to hear probably, and not how you expected your car to be returned to you. But give them a chance to correct it, if it still hasn't been removed or to your satisfaction then ask them what there going to do next about putting it right.


----------



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes no doubt! The insurance company etc. all know and the bodyshop need to be given a "chance to repair it". I had never heard black boxing before and dident know if anyone else had.

I am not touching it myself, its an insurance and bodyshop issue but its interesting to see if they get it off and what mess they make of it!


----------



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

Months later the leather situation has been resolved.

Essentially the "blackbox" solvent turned the leather a greyish form of black and did melt some of the overspray off.

LV car insurance then wanted to "recolonize the leather", I asked for details, work examples and insurance of the company doing the job and they could not provide those! They could not even provide a registered business address for the company.

In the end they gave in and paid compensation and I acquired new leather interior from the dealer, fitted with a few quid to spare.

The company who over sprayed the leather, scratched the glass, scrapped and alloy and then crashed the car on returning it to me was Spraytech in Enfield (North London).

They have a horrible reputation and I can only confirm everything to be said about them to be true and no one DW would want there car to go there!


----------

